# Paradise Cove public beach access?



## Green Eyed Hapa (Mar 12, 2014)

Will be at Marriott Ko Olina in May. Does anyone know where the public beach access is for Paradise Cove Beach?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 12, 2014)

This site tells how to get there by car:

http://lookintohawaii.com/article.aspx?id=134

It's a very short walk from the resort:

https://www.google.com/maps?t=h&ll=21.3396286,-158.1215429&spn=0.0190748,0.0273053&q=Wailea+Ekahi+Village,+Wailea+Alanui+Dr,+Kihei,+HI&output=classic&dg=ntvo


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Mar 12, 2014)

artringwald said:


> This site tells how to get there by car:
> 
> http://lookintohawaii.com/article.aspx?id=134
> 
> ...



Mahalo nui, Art.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 13, 2014)

artringwald said:


> It's a very short walk from the resort:



It is walkable but I would not say "very short" from the Ko Olina Beach Club.  It is an easy walk of 10-15 minutes to the Marriott hotel and Paradise Cove is well past that.


----------



## jsfletch (Mar 13, 2014)

You can get their two ways: 1. Walk north on Aliinui dr to the lanikohonua (sp) sign. Take a left into the parking and you'll see as small public parking area at the end of the parking area you'll see a path to the beach. There are actually two lagoons; one by Paradise Cove and the other in front of Lanikohonua. The other way is to walk past the Ihilani on the beach side you'll see a small path leading to the beach in front of Lanikohonua this beach connects to the paradise cove beach.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Mar 13, 2014)

jsfletch said:


> You can get their two ways: 1. Walk north on Aliinui dr to the lanikohonua (sp) sign. Take a left into the parking and you'll see as small public parking area at the end of the parking area you'll see a path to the beach. There are actually two lagoons; one by Paradise Cove and the other in front of Lanikohonua. The other way is to walk past the Ihilani on the beach side you'll see a small path leading to the beach in front of Lanikohonua this beach connects to the paradise cove beach.



Mahalo.. Is there good snorkeling in these coves?


----------



## jsfletch (Mar 14, 2014)

Usually there are turtles in the Paradise Cove lagoon. I'm told the lanikohonua lagoon is a birthing lagoon so it has a good variety of fish.


----------

